# Pond Care Aquatic Planting Media - 10 lbs. x 2 for $6



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey guys, I picked up these two bags on clearance, I thought they were 5 lb, but I'm sure they are 10 now. It is similar to laterite and fluorite, but it also feels sandy.

"Will not float or cloud the pond water when plants are moved, fertilized, or disturbed by fish.
Will not clog filters and pumps, change pH, or discolor the pond water" (It does discolor the water initially if you don't wash it)
"Aquatic Planting Media is a ready-to-use potting soil comprised of a unique blend of natural minerals including zeolite, which provides a clean, easy-to-use planting media for water gardeners.
Aquatic Planting Media securely holds the plants in the pot and won't cloud the water or clog pumps and filters."

http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-8586


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

If you still have it at the next meeting, I'll take it. I'm going to rebuild the bog but it's still in the planning stages at the moment.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

This stuff doesn't cloud the water so its really awesome. I am so pissed at the ADA stuff I bought. I wish I had just used this stuff!!! You can't do anything with ADA after its down, which sucks! Poof, muddy water!


----------



## debbiedo7 (May 6, 2009)

If this would be good for my new planted tank I would like to get it from you.
Debbie


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

We'll see about it at the next meeting, whoever shows up with $12 if I still have both bags and haven't used them by then gets the stuff. It is a good product from what I can tell, however I haven't grown anything with it yet as a stand alone to let you know either way. Anyway in order of the response is who gets it, and I now have two, so just meet me at the June meeting.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You must have a bad batch of ADA. Since I switched from Amazonia II to Amazonia it's been great. It's been in my tank for over a year now. I re-arrange all the time with no issues.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

It has some SUPER FINE silt in it, and it clouds everything up when I move it. I've had to drain the thing like five times, I had a hose running from my shower to the tank and another running out the front door... I guess it was bad, but I'm sticking with that pond stuff from now on.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

It is a dirt pellet type thing in my experience. The instructions actually say to wet it down and plant then add the water, and Amano's books and articles suggest draining the water if you want to rescape seriously so it doesn't make a mess. But then, he typically layers it with lots of additives, etc. Whatever I got the first time I bought it was a fine, very round pellet that seemed to hold together pretty well. I got Amazonia (original) this time and it's bigger and more irregularly shaped. It seems more prone to kicking up debris. 

It's generally considered to be the best substrate you can get for growing plants, but it's not required except for specialty/difficult plants. I have it in a couple small tanks, but the majority of my tanks have Black Beauty #3 sand blasting substrate which I love. I pour it directly out of the bag and while it clouds the water for a little while, it clears and is fine. Nothing like Flourite which is a mess even after washing! I find that it's heavy for its size so it holds plants well. I have it in almost all of my tanks now. They have #4 and #6 which are finer size but I find it harder to vacuum. You can get it at Clemtex locally for about $14/100lb bag. 

If you read online, people love or hate Aquasoil. People with digging fish kick stuff up and they don't like it. If you read BarrReport.com, Tom Barr has replaced Aquasoil in customer tanks with Flourite because of that. 

I put aquasoil in my 12g nano cube and between the bright light that offers and the aquasoil, I've been able to grow HC for the first time ever which I'm really excited about. 

Michael


----------

